

A Line Of Cards Tells Millennials Living With Mom and Dad To GTFO - smaili
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1683037/a-line-of-cards-tells-millennials-living-with-mom-dad-to-gtfo

======
scarmig
Somehow I suspect subscribing to Bloomberg Businessweek will not, in fact,
change what Millenials prioritize or help them get a highly paying job.

The idea that "everyone should buy their own house at 22 and sign on for a 30
year mortgage" is a horrific scheme concocted by federal and corporate
bureaucrats hell bent on building a compliant worker class. And it has
effectively fallen apart: if Bloomberg Businessweek readers (do they exist?
I've never met someone who reads it) want millenials to start making
substantial financial commitments, the best they could do would be to, yeah,
create some actual jobs for people.

And, sure, there's the alternative of renting. Which is fine if someone wants
to do it--in fact, I got out of my parents' house ASAP after spending a year
of menial labor to save up enough to start on my own. But people living with
their parents is hardly some absurdity or perversion. In fact, it's a pattern
that's observed cross-culturally and has occurred throughout history. Probably
most people throughout history have lived with parents, up to and including
during marriage. Today people still do as well.

If anything, it's the idea that everybody needs to have their own house and
their own car and their own backyard that's the perverse one.

~~~
maresca
An anecdote: If you ever take a tour of Amish country in Pennsylvania, most of
the houses have two or three generations living in them. What the Amish do is
put an addition onto the house for another generation of family. It's been
that way for a long time and will be in the future.

~~~
scarmig
Probably too late for anyone else to see this, but how many families in the
USA handle relations seems utterly warped to me.

Perhaps the two biggest lifecycle stages--having children and growing old--we
deal with absolutely terribly. Young couples go through many sleepless nights
taking care of kids, and struggle to find a way to care for them while still
maintaining a connection with the outside world. Old people have a different
problem: many face total social isolation, feel great sadness at not being
connected with their children, and want some way to feel productive. (Indeed,
one of the best predictors of year-on-year survival rates is number of friends
an old person has.)

They're two problems that seem to me to almost solve one another: why not have
older generations help more with the kids? Not like it's a unique solution
either, because it's been done pretty much everywhere until recent times.

------
cs648
"But the site acknowledges that they are largely not to blame. It reads:
"While giving millennials grief is highly entertaining, we want to acknowledge
that the woeful state of the economy is not their fault. These free issues and
e-cards are intended to help a generation that could sure use a hand, not to
blame them.""

The quote "These free issues and e-cards are intended to help a generation
that could sure use a hand, not to blame them." does not seem very genuine to
me. It is very difficult for people in my generation to advance themselves in
this climate. Youth unemployment has risen globally, and personally I'm
horrified at how this government (in the UK) is sabotaging the future of so
many children and young people. These kind of glib pot shots were funny 10
years ago, when social mobility was possible but they come across as arrogant
and out of touch in today's world.

------
touristtam
reminds me of this french film: Tanguy (2001)
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0274155/>

------
adamnemecek
Right because the people choose to live at home.

~~~
kelvie
Some do. And in some cultures, it's expected.

